# Video Tour of My Planted Tanks



## FishyDMD (May 12, 2014)

Just a short video showcasing my two planted tanks. Thanks for watching, feedback is welcome!

http://youtu.be/sNLRwyT8CaM


----------



## luky (Jul 24, 2014)

hard to say which one i liked more. both aer verrryyyy nice!!
= )


----------



## thefishnoob (Jul 12, 2014)

The second is sooo lush. I love it!


----------



## Aqua nut (Jul 5, 2014)

They both look awesome!! Great job.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice work.
You have a good eye for aqua-scaping, and your plant selection of different shapes, sizes and colors is excellent.


----------



## FishyDMD (May 12, 2014)

Thanks for all of the compliments!


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## ajtank (Jul 6, 2014)

I really enjoyed the video!


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 22, 2013)

Nice video and tanks! I really like the simplicity of your scapes!


----------

